# Candace Parker's WNBA debut...



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

So, I'm no WNBA expert, but Candance Parker's 34 points, 12 rebounds and 8 assists seems impressive.

I only caught a few minutes of the game (in between innings in the Brewers/Red Sox game).. but I figured this was women's basketball forum thread-worthy.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

People don't understand how gifted she is. Awesome debut.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

She'll go down as the GOAT in the NBA


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

She will go down as the best women's player ever if she stays healthy.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And that's with a shoulder that's bothering her! Unbelievable ability...


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

VERY impressive..and shes hot. Rock on Candace


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very impressive indeed. Some people were just born to play the game


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

23isback said:


> She'll go down as the GOAT in the NBA


:laugh:

she's incredible


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

WNBA's Lebron James.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Vermillion said:


> WNBA's Lebron James.


She is more complete than Lebron James.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> And that's with a shoulder that's bothering her! Unbelievable ability...


I'm almost positive she busted both her shoulders in one year.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't believe the max salary for the WNBA is like 85k a year? Crazy


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kekai said:


> I can't believe the max salary for the WNBA is like 85k a year? Crazy


I think she will get some nice endorsement deals though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wnba is on par with or worse than women's college ball so this shouldn't really be a surprise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And she plays for the Sparks! Go L.A.!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

howd they go from 25-9 to 10-24... damn tanking cheaters.. they knew what they were doing!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Omega said:


> howd they go from 25-9 to 10-24... damn tanking cheaters.. they knew what they were doing!


Lisa Leslie had a baby. It's like taking Lebron away from the Cavs.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

OH REALLY.... hmmm yeah i bet that wasnt planned. yeah right lisa probably got payed to time that **** perfect with candace comin out in the draft


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> wnba is on par with or worse than women's college ball so this shouldn't really be a surprise.


How on earth could it be on par or worse than NCAA? It is made up of the top crust of the NCAA players and toss in a few top Aussies and few Olympic caliber international players and you can't be serious that it's worse than women's college ball. I know it's probably just a trolling comment but I'm going to bite on this one. 

Even your top NCAA school (your Tennessee, your UNC, your Rutgers, your UCONN's of the NCAA world) playing against another top NCAA school wouldn't put even close to the same relative talent on the floor. There's a lot of basketball talent that isn't playing in the WNBA right now. There's a lot of top quality rookies that aren't getting a sniff right now. Of the top 5 NCAA senior scorers only 1 has stuck with an WNBA team (Amber Holt - Connecticut Sun).


----------

